# Attack of the killer trunk !!!



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

My trunk has several long bars that go from side to side...Well, the metal part on the left side of the trunk that attached the bars snapped. Now, when the trunk closes, the weight of the trunk with the spoiler on it causes the trunk to close with such force i'm afraid it could seriously hurt someone....namely me!!! I dont know what to do as it looks like the only thing i could do is have it welded back...Has anyone had this problem before, and if so, what is the solution? thanks...peace...


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

well, since Im italian I have experience with putting people in trunks. I havent had any complaints on mine hurting anyone 
i have NO clue how to fix it... sorry, good luck


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good one, if i was'nt so fed up with my car, maybe i could force a laugh....funny, i used to try to kill the car, but the damn thing refuses to die!!! I should name the car The Curse.....Since i bought the car originally for my ex-wife, i wish i could have used some of your "experience" on her for telling me to buy it instead of the other cars i was considering at the time(Gts yota and mazda rx-7 turbo!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You could always get it welded back on.

Seth


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm going to post a pic to make it clearer what im talking about...I dont know if the could weld it, but hopefully with the pic it will clear things up for those who can help me out..thanks...


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

a pic would help out a lot...

ohh, the "wussie" rx-7 ONLY has 255 hp... thats only 3 of our cars combined... HAHAH


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

hes talking about the steel torsion bars on the trunks interior that run across the trunk from one side to the other, they hang just below the speaker ports cut in the back deck.

IMO Theyre actually a real pain in the ass, if you ever want to go with a decent set of 6x9in speakers in the back port, it means using tin snips to open them out further, and removing these bars to prevent them from touching the magnet. They also like to get in the way of sub enclosures. Basically all they do is counterweight the trunk to stop it from closing as hard as you stated, my recommendation is to do a trunk flip, and then buy a single steel rod and mount it to the trunk much like you hold your hood open. If you dont want to do that you could always buy a solenoid to pop your trunk and hold it open as well. Then not only would you not have the bar back there but youd have an automatic trunk opener.


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

Your right about them getting in the way of the stereo upgrades, i hate the way they designed the trunk, it looks so cheap...Anyway, does anyone have an example of a trunk flip job done on a sentra? I will look into the trunk flip, i've been wondering forever what those bars were for, now i know...thanks for the tips Nissan Tuner!!!!!!


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

one of the bars broke on mine... and i'm too lazy to fix it... so i cut the other bar out too... hehe


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I just did a trunk flip on my 98 sentra gxe, my torsion bars are still intact however, so i dont have a prop rod like i suggested using. Theyll remain until I install a real audio system and replace the little one i have to hold me over. Ill take some pics with my digital camera later this morning and post them here so you can take a look.

To do the trunk flip you need to pick a few things up from your local hardware store. Namely 4 fine threaded metric bolts to replace the stock trunk bolts that hold the hood down to the bars (unscrew one to compare) 2 need to be about an inch long and 2 need to be about an inch and a half, youll also need 4 lock washers, 8 washers, 4 nuts to bolt down the trunk, 2 4 inch triangular hinges (the kind they use a lot on wooden picket fence gates) and access to a grinder because youll probably need to grind the heads on the nuts down to half their stock size to make the trunk seat firmly. Youll also need a 42 and a half inch long, 1.5 inch wide and 1/8th of an inch thick steel or aluminum bar (can also be bought at hardware store), a steel drill bit in the diameter of the trunk bolts and a drill powerful enough to punch through the steel bar and the hinges.

Id post a walk through on how to do it but the photos will be pretty self explanatory. Tune in to this thread over the next day or two for the pics.

This modification is a real eye opener, Nostrodomas and I spent a couple of hours doing it last weekend before we went cruising and everyone was trippin on it. Once you do it make absolutely sure the trunk seats properly or it wont be watertight (I found this out the hard way when i went through an automated car wash and got a trunk interior wash with it).


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

Yikes man that sounds complicated...I'm going to cut out the torsion bars just because they piss me off! I'll consider it therapy! Hopefully, i can do the trunk flip and move on to the next problem with my car, which is the stupid chrome on the outside by the rear windows falling off... Nissan = Niss alotta work! But I'm too attached to the damn thing to let it go!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

It sounds complicated but its really one of the easiest and cheapest mods you can do to your car that will grab some attention. Sorry I didn't get the pics up today, I spent all day messing with my cluster wiring led's into the gauges, my needles now glow a bright blue. Hard mod to do, but the look is really sweet once you get it going. And much cheaper to do it yourself than pay for the 80 dollar led rings that seat beneath the needles from aftermarket vendors.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The trunk flip mod is very easy if you have the right tools. KInda cool thoe not to many people around our neck of the woods know about this mod. It turns heads. 

If you really want to try to fix the torsion bars in your trunk, get a lil larger diamater piece of steel pipe and use it as a sleeve. Then just get two small hose clamps, and tighten them mofo's down.

Or you can just take them out completlly and go to a junk yard and buy a hood prop rod off of almost any car, and use it in the trunk. You may have to cut and bend down the prop to actually make it fit thoe.


----------



## niss200sx (Mar 12, 2004)

*So how did you change your needle color?*

I seen what you said in your response about that guys trunk, and im wondering what you did to change the color of your needles? What would I have to do to turn my stock needles , into a indiglo color? I have and indiglo gauge cluster, but unfortunitly it doesnt have red which is the color i want. If you could give me some 411 i would really appriciate it.
Thanks

95' Nissan 200sx
Bryan (/~bbbbrrrrrooooommmmm)


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

These are the best way of doing the needles. You are going to have to remove the needles. Let me warn you, search for instruction on needle removal. It can be a major p.i.t.a if you mess something up.








1.Ingiglow needle kit


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> I just did a trunk flip on my 98 sentra gxe, my torsion bars are still intact however, so i dont have a prop rod like i suggested using. Theyll remain until I install a real audio system and replace the little one i have to hold me over. Ill take some pics with my digital camera later this morning and post them here so you can take a look.
> 
> To do the trunk flip you need to pick a few things up from your local hardware store. Namely 4 fine threaded metric bolts to replace the stock trunk bolts that hold the hood down to the bars (unscrew one to compare) 2 need to be about an inch long and 2 need to be about an inch and a half, youll also need 4 lock washers, 8 washers, 4 nuts to bolt down the trunk, 2 4 inch triangular hinges (the kind they use a lot on wooden picket fence gates) and access to a grinder because youll probably need to grind the heads on the nuts down to half their stock size to make the trunk seat firmly. Youll also need a 42 and a half inch long, 1.5 inch wide and 1/8th of an inch thick steel or aluminum bar (can also be bought at hardware store), a steel drill bit in the diameter of the trunk bolts and a drill powerful enough to punch through the steel bar and the hinges.
> 
> ...


Pics?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

This thread is pretty old. I still have a pic of when I did the mod. Then a day later I went back to the stock look. It just wasnt worth it.


----------

